# Flow replacement part question???



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Before you all jump on this, this was damage I caused by lying my kids board edge onto my ladder strap and piling stuff on it. I crushed the ladders.

That being said are replacement parts only available from Flow direct??? 
I did call a local shop that carries Flow and they don't have replacement part.

I must learn to put things away properly this has always been an issue for me


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I would call Flow 949-361-5260 ask for Cristian he will hook you up maybe for free that is how good there customer sevice is.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I will, I heard that Thunder left or got promoted or something. Did you know him too.
Deffinately calling Monday, stupid mistake on my part.

Just found the original box :laugh:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

No I have always talked to Cristian.:thumbsup:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Not sure if I spelled his name correct.(Christian) I think thats right:laugh:He should answer that number.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

I always dealt Thunder, too. But whoever you speak with, my guess is they can help you out because Flow has excellent customer service.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I called that number and they told me to fill out the warranty form on their website. I did and a couple hours later I got an email saying they shipped me a package and it had a tracking number...not exactly sure what's in the box but damn, that's some good service  I'll let you know what they sent me when it gets here.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I called Monday mid-day and they were SUPER EXCELLENT. Christian is sending out my ladder straps and hoping to have them by this weekend. I explained what happened, offered to pay via CC, he said don't worry about it they are going out in the mail.

I will buy Flows again, I have always stood behind them, and they stood behind me!!!!!
*Super customer service, a great to have as not everyone does !!!!!*


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

SWEET yep gota love Flows customer service.:thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

FLOW for the WIN. I got mail....They sent me extra straps and all the stainless steel hardware. I only needed 4 straps 2 front 2 rear.
This is so great of them.

If I ever get enough for my Blacklist, another pair of Flow's will be going on it !!!!!

Excellent customer service from Flow and a huge shout out and thnank you!!!!!


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

glad it worked out for you. no surprise with Flow CS.


----------

